# Pet Pigeon Cooing (Nesting)



## randomlamps (Apr 7, 2020)

For the past month my pigeon has been cooing non-stop and looking for places to nests. I try making nests but it never works and the cooing never stops. This is a problem because I live indoors in an apartment with her. Will she ever stop cooing? How can I get her to stop? Would getting her a friend help?


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi there I think a mate definitely would help but it is sure to be quite hard work having two pigeons living inside i'm pretty certain that the Constant Cooing is in anticipation of receiving a response from a possible mate .i'm in a similar situation with my cock Pigeon he's cooing most of the day the problem I have at the moment 
I'm not able to take on another Pigeon as a mate for him so I have to kind of standing in for that side of things it is kind of upsetting knowing what they need but at this particular time not been able to provide it in a natural form .I read on the sites quite regularly that pigeons are happiest with a mate so eventually this is the way I'm planning to go hope this helps but there are others who will be able to give you a more informative answer to this question good luck


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Getting a mate will definitely help.


----------

